# duplarit G or first pure laterite ?



## gigi (Jun 22, 2005)

what is the best from plants , duplarit G or first pure laterit end how is long rezist in aquarium plants in aquarium full plants ? netherlands aquarium? thanks wait your opinion


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I use First Layer....mainly because that is what is available and I like it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've gotten good results from Pure Laterite. 

Never used Duplarit G.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I like duplarit G. when you pull out plants it will settle out fairly quickly and it has a clay color to it which makes it look nicer when it settles down. 

David


----------

